# Basement Update



## HMF (Oct 11, 2016)

Taken me years, but I'm finishing up. Did the stairway carpet treads and nosings this weekend.




This is the stairway I just carpeted.



Bathroom door stI'll needs staining.



The sliding barn door covers my shop.



A view down the basement hallway.



A utility closet under the stairs.



My daughter's very messy room.



My messy shop that I need to clean up and get the machines working in.


----------



## HMF (Oct 12, 2016)

Most importantly, now that the "Nice" areas of the basement are done, I'm ready for the shop and the machines. Yee haw!


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## MemorY (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## thomas s (Oct 12, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## RandyM (Oct 12, 2016)

I like it!


----------

